# I want to see your winter hair!



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just love horses in their winter woolies, and want to see what everyone else's horses look like right now. There's probably another thread like this somewhere, but I couldn't find it haha I do have to apologize though, I do not have a very high quality camera, sooo fuzzy pictures is what you get. :wink:








This is of my two fur buddies, Duggan (QH) and Miss May (Mini), last month. Don't mind the big ugly dirt patch, we had to replace the water line to the barn. Duggan doesn't really ever look to hairy until about now (I don't have a close up of him, he doesn't really like his pic taken), but May started sprouting extra hair mid September. That's a new thing for me!







Aaahh beards are so becoming on a dainty lady.







Here's Miss May on Sunday the 13th, she looks soooo fat in her wool.







Miss May Monday night, funny how different each day is, she makes the snow look deeper than it is.







Here's a "before" pic just for comparison. This is when I was first introducing them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is from a couple of years ago, but gives you an idea of the wooly mammoth...


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I love the winter woolies too! Our two horses don't get too fuzzy, sadly. My pony I had as a kid turned in to a fuzzy bear--I loved it! Love your pics!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Ren in summer
















winter fuzzy








Wet Winter fuzz


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

And from several years ago:


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

This is my guy being "fuzzy" I don't know how much hit he's gonna get because for some reason it's still 80 during the day after we went through a "cold front" of days only in the 50s. Man I miss the snow!!

Please excuse the lack of everything in the photo on him... He's a rescue and we're working on his appearance...


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

Ransom has been fuzzy since about the middle of October. Poor guy is usually covered in sweat from just standing out in the pasture. The worst thing about his winter coat is that it's a magnet for burrs!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Man, this is such a backwards winter! We're FREEZING here in AZ with temps in the teens at night and 40s to 50s during the day. We even had SNOW earlier this week! That's unheard of this time of year!

I bet Aires with his mammoth coat is having a good laugh right now, saying "See, I told you guys it was gonna get cold!" His outer coat is about 3-4" long every winter and ends up sweating because it doesn't get THAT cold here. :lol:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see some January/February pics from our Canadian members.


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

The pics I posted were from about 6 weeks ago. These are from today and his hair is ridiculous at this point. I love how soft it is!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

I'm one of those people that thinks Horses look good a little wild and wooly.

Great pics!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh keep them coming! I just want to touch them all, that is the best part of winter. Snow on the other hand.... I could do without that. Duggan started growing his hair quicker than the neighbor horses (who still seem a little bare) and I felt bad because he was sweaty just standing in the field. But as soon as the first single digit day hit, I though "Smart man".

I finally got a couple closer pics of him. I find it funny he would much rather stand outside and get snowed on than be in his stall.
























He really tries to avoid me getting head shots as much as possible 

We also had a small wind, so it magically snowed in the stalls too. :neutral:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Also, Drafty, your first picture reminds me of what it will look like come spring.... not looking forward to the mud!


----------



## bobbe (Dec 27, 2015)

Oooh.. white christmas!


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is my girl, Ducky


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine, the least wooly







Retro - a mamooth, but hard to tell in this pic.. 







The side of Shelby after she had ran her self sweaty on a warm day...









the coats are nowhere near pony wool, but thick enough


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here are my fuzz balls.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

My mare doesn't have much for winter fuzzies. I think she's telling me we need to move somewhere warmer.










And just because I love this picture, here she is jumping a snow bank. :biglaugh:


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are 3 of mine, we've been riding them this winter so we've decided to leave their blankets on. Ceasar, Pearl & Chloe.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Haley: I LOVE that jumping picture! She certainly does seem to be telling you to move haha

I just had to add another picture, it's my thread right? 

The beard just keeps growing and growing. It's also starting to look like she doesn't have any ears hehe :lol:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

As my Morgan mare admires her fluffy self in the mirror, you get a small taste of her "beard" 









Just made this one my avatar as I really like how her head looks in this one- but also real shows off the winter fluff (in coat AND belly )









Wooly neck:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*winter pic*

The 33 yr old mustang he has already been shedding, and I think I removed half a horse last weekend. and a glance at the others.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love the fuzzies also, but I'm always glad to get back to those sleek and shiny days


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Here are my three beasts! :loveshower:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Man, I won't lie, I am kinda jealous you are shedding already. I love just brushing, and brushing, and brushing. It's so relaxing.

Secuono, Boo, & Egrogan: You guys have got some lovely head shots of your ponies


----------

